# Harvest Day Black Domina



## unity (Jun 29, 2008)

Black Domina 50 Days Flower got to like this allready!

I flushed her for 4 days with Clearx and 6 days with plain water!
She was under a 600 hps with co2. Yield is going to be low, I think 1 to 1.5 ounces tops, that was due to my fan wiping out 1/3 of the plant at week 2 of flower.

Enjoy!
Unity


----------



## doinaight69 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks real good. never tried that strain.. Is it easy to grow?


----------



## unity (Jun 29, 2008)

doinaight69 said:


> looks real good. never tried that strain.. Is it easy to grow?


Hey, if I can get to this plant to finnish without killing it it must be easy,lol!
I don't think this strain can disapoint 

Unity


----------



## dr.greenthumb85 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice the third pic of that bud looks centerfold worthy


----------



## unity (Jun 29, 2008)

dr.greenthumb85 said:


> nice the third pic of that bud looks centerfold worthy


Thanks mate, considering it's a little cheep ass pentax optio, it does take sime nice pics.

Unity


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

why don't mine look that good?


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 29, 2008)

Awsome Strain here. Good JOB MAN!.

i love how big and full of Trics it is.


----------



## unity (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why don't mine look that good?


Maybe co2, maybe it was the fan that scared the shit out of the plant when it almost wiped it out, lol. 

Unity


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

unity said:


> Maybe co2, maybe it was the fan that scared the shit out of the plant when it almost wiped it out, lol. There is always Earthdance in Sept. I can drop you a clone off if yours don't catch up
> 
> Unity


i think i got bunk genetics.  they have a lot of leaves. i see some huge swollen calyxes but not many. 

this is 45 days of 12/12 ..........


----------



## unity (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i got bunk genetics.  they have a lot of leaves. i see some huge swollen calyxes but not many.
> 
> this is 45 days of 12/12 .......... View attachment 142160 View attachment 142161


Here is a thought, could it be the topping? I topped twice, I see that you haven't


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

unity said:


> Here is a thought, could it be the topping? I topped twice, I see that you haven't


good enough for me.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 29, 2008)

*I meant to quote Dr greenthunb85 "nice the third pic of that bud looks centerfold worthy"
*

Thats like the Marylin Monroe of bud shots. I mean how much better could it look? 
Awesome Unity, nice job.


----------



## howhigh123 (Jun 29, 2008)

yummy...is that strain good??


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like some definite head stash.


----------



## juschillin420 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am so glad I just stumbled onto this thread, I have a few questions I'd like to ask you guys. first of all FDD2blk I noticed you said you got bunk black domina seeds, you didn't get them in a little case that said california bean bank did you? Because I was just in cali a few weeks ago and managed to get Black Domina genetics from the Farmacy in west hollywood. the case says its from the california bean bank, I hope I don't have bad genetics... secondly I wanted to give props to you for such a nice looking grow unity, and I was wondering how exactly you use clearex? But I am going to be doing a soil grow and not hydro... so i guess it works differently. I was told to mix the solution and use about a gallon of the solution per every gallon of soil I had, and to do that about a week before harvest. Does that sound about right? Also I wanted to ask a question about CO2, you said that you used CO2 throughout the entire time you were growing right? I have heard before that CO2 only really helps the plant significantly during vegative growth... has anybody else heard about this?


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice man. Very frosty!! I have 8 Black Dominia that I started from seed. They're about 4 weeks old now. Got to weed out the males yet, but I can't wait to get them flowering. 50 days to finish!  Nice. That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

juschillin420 said:


> I am so glad I just stumbled onto this thread, I have a few questions I'd like to ask you guys. first of all FDD2blk I noticed you said you got bunk black domina seeds, you didn't get them in a little case that said california bean bank did you? Because I was just in cali a few weeks ago and managed to get Black Domina genetics from the Farmacy in west hollywood. the case says its from the california bean bank, I hope I don't have bad genetics... secondly I wanted to give props to you for such a nice looking grow unity, and I was wondering how exactly you use clearex? But I am going to be doing a soil grow and not hydro... so i guess it works differently. I was told to mix the solution and use about a gallon of the solution per every gallon of soil I had, and to do that about a week before harvest. Does that sound about right? Also I wanted to ask a question about CO2, you said that you used CO2 throughout the entire time you were growing right? I have heard before that CO2 only really helps the plant significantly during vegative growth... has anybody else heard about this?





a 14 pack that said "got beans"? came with a little magnifying glass. that's what i got.  i looked tonight, my calyxes are swelling.


----------



## juschillin420 (Jun 29, 2008)

NOOO!!!! we did get the same genetics then..... that part of the pack that says "got beans" actually is a sticker that peals off, I have a few of those stickers just stuck around my house now... man, I'm bummed now though, what exactly do you not like about your black domina? From the pics they look to be at least yeilding pretty well, are they just not that pretty, or smelly, was it at least a relatively easy grow? Were they able to handle nutes pretty well or was it more sensitive than most strains? Do you have any tips for me for when I decide to grow my black domina?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

juschillin420 said:


> NOOO!!!! we did get the same genetics then..... that part of the pack that says "got beans" actually is a sticker that peals off, I have a few of those stickers just stuck around my house now... man, I'm bummed now though, what exactly do you not like about your black domina? From the pics they look to be at least yeilding pretty well, are they just not that pretty, or smelly, was it at least a relatively easy grow? Were they able to handle nutes pretty well or was it more sensitive than most strains? Do you have any tips for me for when I decide to grow my black domina?



their actually a really good plant. they were the least effected by the high temps i had. the temps may have slowed growth. they look A LOT better tonight. i'm sure i will be very pleased.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

they don't look like unity's though. daaaaamn.


----------



## unity (Jun 30, 2008)

juschillin420 said:


> I am so glad I just stumbled onto this thread, I have a few questions I'd like to ask you guys. first of all FDD2blk I noticed you said you got bunk black domina seeds, you didn't get them in a little case that said california bean bank did you? Because I was just in cali a few weeks ago and managed to get Black Domina genetics from the Farmacy in west hollywood. the case says its from the california bean bank, I hope I don't have bad genetics... secondly I wanted to give props to you for such a nice looking grow unity, and I was wondering how exactly you use clearex? But I am going to be doing a soil grow and not hydro... so i guess it works differently. I was told to mix the solution and use about a gallon of the solution per every gallon of soil I had, and to do that about a week before harvest. Does that sound about right? Also I wanted to ask a question about CO2, you said that you used CO2 throughout the entire time you were growing right? I have heard before that CO2 only really helps the plant significantly during vegative growth... has anybody else heard about this?


Interesting that you say west Hollywood, because that's were we got the clones I mix Clearex with plain ro water and run it through for 4 days, and then I flush with water another 6 days. Earl told me that it is ok not to ph the plain ro at the end, which seems to work fine, they are still taking up the water. 
I used co2 for the entire grow, some say to cut it back the last two weeks of flower, with great results! Not without triggering a host of new heat and humidity problems though I'm rebuilding my grow space right now with the goal to achive a 100% sealed room with no AC, co2 injection, backdraft dampers and all the rest I need Currently I go through a 20 pound tank in about 7 days (very inefficient) My temps hank around 84 -86 degrees during lights on (I want them lower) I think I can do it by moving my grow into the garage instead the 2nd floor closet A lot of work though, I'll keep you guys posted, since there is a lot of people interested in co2 without ac

Unity


----------



## unity (Jun 30, 2008)

I do not care about weight that much but do like to know the overall water content. So, what percentage of original weight should I have left? The stuff seems to be very heavy for its overall size.


----------



## gangjababy (Jun 30, 2008)

you lose 70 to 80 percent of the weight after drying


----------



## unity (Jun 30, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> you lose 70 to 80 percent of the weight after drying


Thanks mate!


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 30, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> you lose 70 to 80 percent of the weight after drying


70 80? that sounds high. Are you talking about Black Domina or just buds in general? I have read a couple of different places that its 50 60% wieght loss in curing.

By the way, I am not correcting you, I'm new to this and trying to soak up as much knowledge as poss so I maximise my chances of a successful grow..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

i lose about 70% regardless of the strain.


----------



## juschillin420 (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome! I am so happy to hear that I actually got good genetics! Its funny though that you went to west hollywood to get the clones because that means that me, you, and FDD all have the same exact genetics... its really interesting to see the differences between yours and FDD's though, with you using hydro and him soil, and you topped and he didn't. The crystalization of yours looks much nicer but that always happens with a hydro grow over soil, however I myself still prefer soil so I can say 100% organic... but thats just me... maybe i'll give in one day and go hydro...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

those crystals are insane.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> those crystals are insane.





And I'm sure yours will be just as pretty in a little while ... I was shopping today ..............


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2008)

70-80 percent is accurate for example 100 grams dries out to about 30 grams.ive grown many strains (never black domina )and loose 70-80 every time.So i want to be clear neither one of you has actuall black domina from sensi seeds. correct.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> 70-80 percent is accurate for example 100 grams dries out to about 30 grams.ive grown many strains (never black domina )and loose 70-80 every time.So i want to be clear neither one of you has actuall black domina from sensi seeds. correct.


i bought these at my local "club". i don't know where they are coming from but the cracked in 12 hours and were very healthy.


----------



## metalman531 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think those plants look really good. dont be so down on yourself. Mine are about the same stage and they look the same as mine. We just have a diffrent strain thats all. I do agree though his do look awsome.


----------



## unity (Jun 30, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> 70-80 percent is accurate for example 100 grams dries out to about 30 grams.ive grown many strains (never black domina )and loose 70-80 every time.So i want to be clear neither one of you has actuall black domina from sensi seeds. correct.


That is correct, I got mine at a dispensary, well technically I was waiting in the car due to the 'one dude in only' policy  I also got my OG from there at the same time, don't know what to think of it yet, I always compare it to the BD and it just pales in comparison 

Unity


----------



## bterz (Jul 1, 2008)

that is some of the frostiest bud ive ever seen. +rep for you, damnnn is right.

I love california. and you.


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 1, 2008)

yea i agree... that third pic could easily be the pic they use to show off on the seed package! what did u use to take the picture with? its info for ma girl, photography major


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, so im not from or in cali so i dont understand. i thought only registered growers were able to buy from a seed bank? club? (difference?) anyway, how the hell did u get that stuph in tha pic and could that be done in other places in tha US? be specific with states please.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 1, 2008)

im growing b.domina in soil the good clone pheno is easy to grow and potent with much crystals but yields small. it is a very potent pure indica. are your b.domina's in soil?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 1, 2008)

i think me and unity have the same dispensery black domina clone its a good plant. the only thing that is odd is the taste sort of spicey very different than say og kush


----------



## unity (Jul 1, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> ok, so im not from or in cali so i dont understand. i thought only registered growers were able to buy from a seed bank? club? (difference?) anyway, how the hell did u get that stuph in tha pic and could that be done in other places in tha US? be specific with states please.


We have dispensaries here, they sell seeds, clones and different types of finished product. Clones are usually 15-25 bucks, but well worth it imo.
All you need is your MM (medical marijuana) card.
You can order seeds from anywhere in the world I think, with varying risks 

Unity


----------



## unity (Jul 1, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> i think me and unity have the same dispensery black domina clone its a good plant. the only thing that is odd is the taste sort of spicey very different than say og kush


Hey bicycle racer, did you try the OG yet from the same place? How long do they flower? Here are some pics of mine at 51 days flower. Don't know what to expect, it smells pine like with a bit of lemon scent. Very sticky, starting to frost, smaller trics though then the BD.

Unity


----------



## desertbloom (Jul 1, 2008)

Excellent looking bud, man, and after only 45 days days flowering. I'm going into week 8 of HPS 12/12 with Afgan and can't get the buds to tighten up like that. Your trics are incredible. Even the pics look sweet and sticky. Good Job!


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 1, 2008)

well the pics look awesome great job. check out my gallery look at miss thickness. ill be smoking her in 6 more weeks


----------



## unity (Jul 1, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> well the pics look awesome great job. check out my gallery look at miss thickness. ill be smoking her in 6 more weeks


Yeah, I love it!!! That looks like my og What did you say flowering time was? Is it 62 days? That would be nice. What can I expect from this strain? Looks great!

Unity


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 1, 2008)

she was ready on day 62 shes in jars now. the strain is my own cross between a hearty skunk#1 male and a 10 yr old whit widow mother. its not really a stable cross (LOTS OF DIFF PHENOS ) but i got miss thickness out of it>


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 1, 2008)

unity said:


> Yeah, I love it!!! That looks like my og What did you say flowering time was? Is it 62 days? That would be nice. What can I expect from this strain? Looks great!
> 
> Unity


Just stopping by dropping some love and having another peek!! Thomas the Tiger (if thats his name lol) says They're Grrrrrrrrrrreat.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 1, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> well the pics look awesome great job. check out my gallery look at miss thickness. ill be smoking her in 6 more weeks


Thats some serious bud you got there bonghits, got to be a plus for showing what can be done with hybrids.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Curious to know what you yield, looks great tho. And you take some serious bud porn pictures, had to put my key guard on! 

Very very nice. 
Let us know when you get final weight in, and a good taste test


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 1, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Curious to know what you yield, looks great tho. And you take some serious bud porn pictures, had to put my key guard on!
> 
> Very very nice.
> Let us know when you get final weight in, and a good taste test


 thank you sir ill rep ya for that. anyway 163.7 wet i took that pic on thursday. on sunday i tried a piece just to taste. still a bit wet. but verry citrus/skunky. then into jars. remember this is my cross so you cant get these beans (you wouldnt want them anyway). out of 2 full grows "miss thickness" was the only one to stand out. Im smoking this strain right now see 7 weeks in da jar.its all verry potent (gotta be the widow). but each batch tastes completly different.the 1st batch was really smooth verry trippy headdie high.This batch is alot harsher really skunky incence taste.and the high is alot less intense verry sativaish.and miss thickness uncurred tastes a bit citrusy/skunky.and i was allready baked so i cant access her potency. but in 6 weeks ill let ya know the final results.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i got bunk genetics.  they have a lot of leaves. i see some huge swollen calyxes but not many.
> 
> this is 45 days of 12/12 .......... View attachment 142160 View attachment 142161


maybe the genes are old


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 1, 2008)

your avatar is it billy corrigan?


----------



## Hank (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright im hooked. What the best place to get Black Domina seeds and what's the high like?

Hank.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 2, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> your avatar is it billy corrigan?


yea its billy corgan


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 2, 2008)

the b.domina is more forgiving than the og but the og tastes better and is more dynamic being a sativa indica hybrid as opposed to mostly indica like b.domina. yes i got my og and bd at the same dispensery in socal. there seems to be a big difference beetween the socal clone b.domina and b.domina from seed. i think the socal clone was a very good short pheno mom because pics i have seen of seed grown bd dont look like what i or unity are growing less trichromes and density


----------



## unity (Jul 2, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> the b.domina is more forgiving than the og but the og tastes better and is more dynamic being a sativa indica hybrid as opposed to mostly indica like b.domina. yes i got my og and bd at the same dispensery in socal. there seems to be a big difference beetween the socal clone b.domina and b.domina from seed. i think the socal clone was a very good short pheno mom because pics i have seen of seed grown bd dont look like what i or unity are growing less trichromes and density


Nice, thank God I took some clones I hope they will revert back to veg ok If they do one of them will become a proud mother

As to taste, mine seems to be a bit spicy in the mouth, but very smooth in the lungs. Can you confirm that?

Unity


----------



## tckfui (Jul 2, 2008)

wow, looks great, mine like fdds dosnt look that nice (at least I'm not alone ), thats some tasty looking bud,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

i have some put away from my last run. i'll dig it out shortly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

tastes like toasted spicy pine.


----------



## tckfui (Jul 2, 2008)

toasted spicy pine, hmm, spicy pine, but toasted? have you ever toasted pine, with spice? I think its kind of piny spicy and smoth, also kind of sweet, and hashy, and tasty, but it makes me cough alot even though its smooth, and it makes me tired


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 2, 2008)

tckfui said:


> toasted spicy pine, hmm, spicy pine, but toasted? have you ever toasted pine, with spice? I think its kind of piny spicy and smoth, also kind of sweet, and hashy, and tasty, but it makes me cough alot even though its smooth, and it makes me tired


That would be indica for you I think im gonna have to try to find some BD now


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 2, 2008)

i have been screaming bd for a year now for indica knockout strains, but of course as always no one listened haha.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i have been screaming bd for a year now for indica knockout strains, but of course as always no one listened haha.


??? huh


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 2, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> ??? huh


----------



## unity (Jul 2, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> That would be indica for you I think im gonna have to try to find some BD now


Where are you mate?


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 2, 2008)

MISS THICKNESS ALLTHOUGH A HYBRID REALLY TAKES ON PRMARILY INDICA TRAITS. FAT LEAVES SQUAT PLANT HUGE COLA. srry bout the caps.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 2, 2008)

unity said:


> Where are you mate?


cali.... im sure its easy to find i just havnt looked


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 3, 2008)

do all states give a mm card? im guessing not... and whats are the stipulations to haveing one? do u gotta be the only one its for? can u have it for family members and such?


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 3, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> do all states give a mm card? im guessing not... and whats are the stipulations to haveing one? do u gotta be the only one its for? can u have it for family members and such?


not all states support it.And yes you can apply for either a card for your self or to be a caregiver for some won in your family and such,and it will allow you to grow it for them.To get the card you need a health history from your doctor to give to a clinic to evaluate you if you if you pass they give you a recommendation slip which allows you to get a card,which can be used at dispenseries and you can buy seeds,clones,and off course all the bud you need


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 3, 2008)

yea i thought so... u cant just be a mm cardholder for the betterment of humanity huh?


----------



## bterz (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats basically what I told my doctor..along with insomniac (which is not an illness, rather a side effect of bad daily habbits), and chronic pain in my knee and shoulder.


----------



## lexterian (Jul 3, 2008)

I gave the doctor my medical records of my Post traumatics stress.
I got a MM a week afer that.

I want to know from all of you.

Will the black dom. from sensi seeds give me the knockout smoke ive been looking for?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2008)

yes a spicey smoke not harsh just different i cloned my clone it clones well mine were taken in veg though. you will be very happy with the og if it is a good clone very potent and flavorfull harder to clone but doable. its strange with black domina i have heard mixed results with seeds different phenos i guess but everyone seems to enjoy the clone thats going around down here.


----------



## unity (Jul 3, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> yes a spicey smoke not harsh just different i cloned my clone it clones well mine were taken in veg though. you will be very happy with the og if it is a good clone very potent and flavorfull harder to clone but doable. its strange with black domina i have heard mixed results with seeds different phenos i guess but everyone seems to enjoy the clone thats going around down here.


You know, I got to say, compared to my first grow (Arjan's Haze#1)this indica is a dream to work with. It never tasted right, hermied (both plants) etc. Me being a novice didn't help either. I nuted the shit out of them like 2500ppm, recepie from hydro store, go figure
I still have 2 ounces lying around, the sad thing is it is very potent, very strong but I can not get myself to smoke it, it is so harsh. 

The BD on the other hand has been feed with only about 1400ppm and I even droped that down to about 1000ppm, and it never lost its good smell during drying completley, it never got that oh so well remembered hay smell. I love it! I can only imagine what a good cure will do
Well, 3-4 more days of drying and in the chars it will go!

Unity


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 3, 2008)

unity said:


> You know, I got to say, compared to my first grow (Arjan's Haze#1)this indica is a dream to work with. It never tasted right, hermied (both plants) etc. Me being a novice didn't help either. I nuted the shit out of them like 2500ppm, recepie from hydro store, go figure
> I still have 2 ounces lying around, the sad thing is it is very potent, very strong but I can not get myself to smoke it, it is so harsh.
> 
> The BD on the other hand has been feed with only about 1400ppm and I even droped that down to about 1000ppm, and it never lost its good smell during drying completley, it never got that oh so well remembered hay smell. I love it! I can only imagine what a good cure will do
> ...


If possible its best to get your ppm to 0 by the time you harvest,then you will really see the meaning of clean organic buds.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah thats funny i nute coocked my last grow too its very potent but harsh and weak smelling so i dont smoke it very often. its not a total loss though make butane extraction hash youll be very happy or cook with it thats what i will do. yeah the socal black d clone is a very good plant i too like growing indicas or hybrids like og kush no more pure sativas too tall too long


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

my black domina at 51 days of 12/12 ..........

View attachment 145185 View attachment 145186


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my black domina at 51 days of 12/12 ..........
> 
> View attachment 145185 View attachment 145186 View attachment 145187




NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT .... OH YEA ... NICE FDD


----------



## unity (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I'm learning something here.
I'm starting to develop a theory that the topping too 4 or more main stems spreads out the bud-sites and allows for more indevidual bud spaceand that therefore they don't stretch individually so much for space and remain tighter. I'm sure that the co2 helps out in a big way
I'm certain that this would vary from strain to strain.
But, it's just a theory, I'll have to try some day! Truth is, I shouldn't even have a f'n theory yet, just can't help myself trying to become the plant

Unity


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 4, 2008)

Now that's what we would all like to produce. Great pics fdd.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 4, 2008)

unity said:


> I think I'm learning something here.
> I'm starting to develop a theory that the topping too 4 or more main stems spreads out the bud-sites and allows for more indevidual bud spaceand that therefore they don't stretch individually so much for space and remain tighter. I'm sure that the co2 helps out in a big way
> I'm certain that this would vary from strain to strain.
> But, it's just a theory, I'll have to try some day! Truth is, I shouldn't even have a f'n theory yet, just can't help myself trying to become the plant
> ...


Just looking in Unity. How you doing? 
I think I have another girl but I also have spotted balls on one, so far its looking like 3 females and 1 male. I hope the rest come through at the same ratio and I will be a happy man.
Heres the male, theres only one ball on each side of the stem so far. Is it worth cutting it off I should I just get rid of the plant?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

that's a male. kill it.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's a male. kill it.


Thanks fdd. Thought so, I'm not going to kill it, I going to plant outside a couple of miles from where I live, see if I can make some hash with it.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2008)

absolutely a male unless you want to purposely make seeds remove quickly


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2008)

unity was your b.domina in hydro it looks like it was i could be wrong. im in soil just wondering


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> unity was your b.domina in hydro it looks like it was i could be wrong. im in soil just wondering


Yep, sure was!


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2008)

OK, here it comes full circle. My last pic in this thread, and fittingly it will be of a dried bud

As to yield: 

Started with 230 grams wet (includes some of the stems)
turned into 180 g without those stems
dried to 40g primo bud

There was NO airbuds, everything, even the lowest bud (1"of the pot) turned into primo bud.

The buds closest to the light turned a little purple.

The smoke is very smooth already, and that's after only one day curing. It does not seem to be as spicy anymore from the taste, but it has a very potent smell.

I'm sure time will make it only better

On a bright note, my BD clones that were taking 4 weeks into flower are rooting

Thanks for all your comments guys, feels good!

Unity


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 5, 2008)

wow that shrunk up more than 75%, but very very nice results love the coloring.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 5, 2008)

seems like hydro makes for more crystally apeal and soil produces more taste and density but less pretty buds.


----------



## markey (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice 

I have a question, I have insomnia, depression and anxiety is there any way for me to get a medical marijuana card?


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 6, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> seems like hydro makes for more crystally apeal and soil produces more taste and density but less pretty buds.


soil can produce nice looking buds too,it just takes more work


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2008)

markey if your in cali or another state with similar laws the answer is yes you can get a medical card for your ailments


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 6, 2008)

unity said:


> OK, here it comes full circle. My last pic in this thread, and fittingly it will be of a dried bud
> 
> As to yield:
> 
> ...


Absolute top job done there Unity.
I'm def' going to try and get some BD seeds at some stage. it really looks the dogs bollocks.
Thanks for the porn, loved it.


----------



## jimdandy (Jul 6, 2008)

The first true dank weed I ever smoked was black domina. If that shit cures right you are gonna have some knock you on your ass weed dude. Great Job


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 22, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> soil can produce nice looking buds too,it just takes more work


 this is true


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2008)

i chopped mine today. they had heat stress so don't laugh. 

 View attachment 156981


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 23, 2008)

nice job on the black dominas guys. ive got a miss thickness update. Dry weight of the cola is 54.3 grams dry weight from the rest is 30.9 grams taste is like sweet lemon skunk pez candy


----------



## 420chazz (Jul 23, 2008)

some of the pics in this thread....well....i creamed.
i like the look of the black domina, looks kinda...sinister.

i take my hat off to the fine growers of RIU.

chazz


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 23, 2008)

Ree-eeee-wind







Now that is some funky looking bud.
I know it's not ours Unity but I'm sure you don't mind seeing it twice!

Nice job fdd, where and when do we get the smoke reviews? Links if poss' please.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 23, 2008)

How's it going Unity?
Not seen you for a little while, Charly is in my Avatar (10 days into flower), Eden turned out to be a male, I'm going to try and make hash with him but have heard different reports on males and THC.

Feel free anyone to stop by, all comments & suggestions welcome.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 23, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> How's it going Unity?
> Not seen you for a little while, Charly is in my Avatar (10 days into flower), Eden turned out to be a male, I'm going to try and make hash with him but have heard different reports on males and THC.
> 
> Feel free anyone to stop by, all comments & suggestions welcome.


 males have verry little trics. and verry little thc. not even worth it for hash imo.


----------



## unity (Jul 24, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> How's it going Unity?
> Not seen you for a little while, Charly is in my Avatar (10 days into flower), Eden turned out to be a male, I'm going to try and make hash with him but have heard different reports on males and THC.
> 
> Feel free anyone to stop by, all comments & suggestions welcome.


Hi Barking
I wouldn't waste my time with males mate, I don't think you will like the little return for the effort 
I'll be over at your journal, take care!

Unity


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 24, 2008)

i will post some black domina harvest pics in a few weeks hopefully my camera kinda sucks though


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Jul 24, 2008)

im interested in this as well im in my first grow with dynomite its a indica dominant resin producing plant its insanse this is my first grow and i did everything wrong lol but they are strong i even got 4 clones at 4 weeks flower in a DWC my 5fter is in soil and im using CO2 i have a question im run 1600ppm on my meter all day is that to much i got through about 3 20ozs tanks a day but i can see the diff in tric formation ZOMG if any of you guys like indicas check this out it tase like citrus i took a few samples


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 24, 2008)

johnnyt2184 said:


> im interested in this as well im in my first grow with dynomite its a indica dominant resin producing plant its insanse this is my first grow and i did everything wrong lol but they are strong i even got 4 clones at 4 weeks flower in a DWC my 5fter is in soil and im using CO2 i have a question im run 1600ppm on my meter all day is that to much i got through about 3 20ozs tanks a day but i can see the diff in tric formation ZOMG if any of you guys like indicas check this out it tase like citrus i took a few samples


No pics? No journal? Come on you got to give up something........lol ....feed meee,lol


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice buds!!


----------

